# [solved] Polski język na forum.

## arsen

już kiedyś to poruszałem na forum ale widzę że bez rezultatu, 

a mianowicie że każdy kraj może sobie ustawić w profilu swój rodzimy język interfejsu tego forum.

Wieć próźba do któregoś z moderatorów ( wierze w ciebie fallow  :Smile:  ) by powalczyl o polski język, inni mają więc czemu my mamy nie mieć  :Smile: , polacy nie gęsi, swój język mają  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Jak dla mnie to mi to wisi, ale to dziwne, ze nie ma opcji 'Polish' - phpBB jest AFAIK oficjalnie tlumaczone na PL.

----------

## arsen

o to trzeba indywidualnie walczyc na tym forum.

----------

## fallow

w sumie nie przeszkadza mi , ze go nie ma . nawet latwiej mi klikac w post reply czy quote, ale jesli to jest tlumaczone , i moze byc . to czemu mamy nie miec. oka . porusze ten temat  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

a mi sie nagle zachcialo po polsku  :Smile: , jakos przypadkiem bedac na innym polskim forum  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> o to trzeba indywidualnie walczyc na tym forum.

 

Tak jak napisalem: jest mi to obojetne, ale jesli bedzie np. glosowanie to popre pomysl.

----------

## arsen

wiesz, jeśli posty są w języku polskim to interfejs też powinien być, jasna sprawa że po to sie ma profil że można sobie zmienić na angielski jeśli tak się woli, więc nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie by było polskie, nikomu to przeszkadzać nie będzie, a niektórm się to może przydać.

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> nikomu to przeszkadzać nie będzie, a niektórm się to może przydać.

 

Dlatego popieram pomysl  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

Popieram pomysl, fallow : musisz sie postarac.  :Wink: 

P.S. Ide spac, jutro trza wstac o 5 rano.  :Sad: 

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Strus

Myślę, że polski interfejs to dobry pomysł. Mi jest dobrze z angielskim, ale jak będzie polski każdy będzie mógł wybrać. Kto woli polski to go wybierze, kto nie to zostanie przy angielskim.

Podsumowywując jestem za  :Very Happy: 

----------

## milu

Popieram powstanie polskiego tłumaczenia - tylko żeby było 100%(no może być 99) bez jakichś kwiatków typu nie, Oct 17   :Twisted Evil:  Skoro polskie forum i po polsku tu piszemy to i reszta niech nam będzie polska - a jak komus niezbyt to pasuje to zmiana w profilu i OK.

----------

## arach`666

ja tez jestem za

----------

## mdk

Ja jestem za, i prosiłbym o dodanie ISO8859-2 jako kodowanie strony. Obecnie nie ma żadnego zdefiniowanego kodowania. Niby wszyscy wpisują polskie krzaczki w ISO8859-2, ale czasem ktoś wklepie w UTF-8... i ma do tego "pełne prawo", bo jak nie ma zdefiniowanego kodowania, to przeglądarka wstawia tak, jak kto ma ustawione w systemie.

----------

## arsen

z tym iso to się chyba nie da, bo było by to dla forum całego nie tylko polskiego, chyba że nie znam jakiegoś ficzera którego ty znasz.

----------

## Strus

UTF-8 jest chyba jedynym sensownym rozwiązaniem.

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Jak dla mnie to mi to wisi, ale to dziwne, ze nie ma opcji 'Polish' - phpBB jest AFAIK oficjalnie tlumaczone na PL.

 

nie znam sie kompletnie na tych ficzerach

moglby ktos podac link do takiego tlumaczenia interface`u na polski ?  :Razz: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## zytek

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/phpbb/lang_polish.tar.gz jezyk

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/phpbb/subSilver_polish.tar.gz grafiki

----------

## Strus

http://www.phpbb.com/downloads.php  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

ok , napisalem prosbe  :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## no4b

Wysyłałem taką prośbę w przeszłości dwukrotnie. Bez odpowiedzi.

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> z tym iso to się chyba nie da, bo było by to dla forum całego nie tylko polskiego, chyba że nie znam jakiegoś ficzera którego ty znasz.
> 
> 

 

Fakt, chyba się nie da. Na innych forach językowych ten sam problem... i chyba ich bardziej boli, bo np. grecy mają przecież cyrlicę...   :Confused: 

----------

## Strus

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ok , napisalem prosbe 
> 
> pozdro

 

Minął miesiąc bez 4 dni. Przyszła odpowiedź ?

----------

## Poe

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   ok , napisalem prosbe 
> 
> pozdro 
> 
> Minął miesiąc bez 4 dni. Przyszła odpowiedź ?

 

chyba najwidoczniej nie  :Neutral: 

(IMHO moze byc anglielski interfejs, ale nie zaszkodzi jak dodadzą polski)

----------

## fallow

zrobilem wlasnie "bumpa" w tej sprawie .

odpowiedz byla , mianowice ze jeden z siteadminow dowie sie co i jak .

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

 *fallow wrote:*   

> mianowice ze jeden z siteadminow dowie sie co i jak

 

A co tu się dowiadywać? instaluje się takiego samego lang packa jak na każdy inny język.

btw mogli by przekonwertować wszystko na UTF-8 i było by po ludzku, wyłączyli by forum na parę godzin i już.   :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Pisałem już 2 razy o tym... raz do admina na pm, raz na forum moderatorów razem z fallowem interweniowaliśmy. Nic po za tym, że admin się dowie nie uzyskaliśmy narazie.

----------

## ian!

Here you go guys. Polish is now available.

----------

## Strus

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Here you go guys. Polish is now available.

 

It is high time, thanks.   :Smile: 

----------

## Dawid159

Thanks for add polish to gentoo forums  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Here you go guys. Polish is now available.

 

Thank You  :Smile: 

Ale milutko  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pepek

At last.  :Wink: 

No teraz to mamy naprawde Polish Forum.  :Smile: 

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Gogiel

Ble. Ja dalej mam krzaczki.

łęąćó

----------

## Strus

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> Ble. Ja dalej mam krzaczki.
> 
> łęąćó

 

Heh, bo to nie o kodowanie w tym topicu chodzi......

Czy czytanie boli?...

----------

## Dawid159

Heh  :Smile:  Jak przeczytasz temat to się dowiesz, że chodzi o to, że można wybrać w profilu język polski jako język, z którego chcesz korzystać na forum.  :Very Happy:  A propos krzaków zmień kodowanie w przeglądarce na ISO-8859-2 i to załatwi problem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## no4b

Wreszcie nas wysłuchano :]

----------

